# BMW e34 M5 Hot Lap



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thought you guys might like to see where I have been the last several weeks. I know I missed some off you taking delivery at the PC during this time. I was asked to give got laps in the David Donohue m5 at Hutchinson Island, Ga. To say the least, it was a real honor to be asked to drive this old historic race car which is part of bmw's historic collection. Go to: www.vimeo.com/16744091

Enjoy!!!


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a great ride Donnie, thanks for taking us along.
Brian


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Donnie, Your the man !!!:thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Dennis!!!!


----------

